# Canning Swiss Chard



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Dont' know if any of you have tried canning Swiss Chard, but it cans up great. I have a big patch of chard and today I put up a few jars just to see how it would turn out and it did beautifully. We even had some for supper.

You pick it, wash it through several waters, then do a large rough chop (no need to even remove the stems, they tenderize well) and put it in a BIG pot with some water and wilt it down over a low heat. Hot pack it in your jars (I did pints), put in your liquid from where you wilted it down, put your salt (and bacon if you choose) in, seal it and put it in your pressure canner for 70 minutes. 

Got another big batch of it to can up tomorrow. :biggrin


----------

